# Canon Announces the EOS M6



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2017)

```
<p><em>EOS M6 Camera Fuses Outstanding Image Quality, Dual Pixel CMOS AF and Improved Manual Control in a Small and Lightweight Digital Camera Body</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., February 14, 2017 – </strong>Designed with the advanced enthusiast photographer in mind, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the latest addition to its EOS M series – the Canon EOS M6 Interchangeable Lens Digital Camera; and a high performance External Electronic View Finder – the EVF-DC2, with approximately 2.36 million dots. For photographers who demand premium performance, the new EOS M6 Camera features the company’s 24.2 Megapixel APS-C CMOS image sensor able to capture sharp, high-resolution images even in low-light situations, its most advanced image processor, DIGIC 7, and super-fast Dual Pixel CMOS AF speed, enabling photographers to capture clear, sharp, high-resolution images and Full HD videos.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-28351 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/4481077888.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/4481077888-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/3001008116.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/3001008116-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/0953570037.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/0953570037-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/5657576112.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/5657576112-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“The new Canon EOS M6 Camera and optional EVF-DC2 are ideal for expert and advanced amateur photographers looking for an easy, take-anywhere camera as well as a great choice for passionate image creators wanting to step-up to produce high-quality images and videos that are easily shareable,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “It is with great passion that Canon continues to deliver variety to image makers across all skill levels and professional needs.”</p>
<p>Advanced photographers will find everything they need at their fingertips, with intuitive DSLR-like dials and control, as well as access to the entire lineup of Canon EF, EF-S and EF-M interchangeable lenses<sup class="green">1</sup>, all in a compact, camera body to take with them wherever they go. Additional advanced EOS camera technologies built into the EOS M6 camera include:</p>
<ul>
<li>Fast & Accurate Dual Pixel CMOS AF with Phase-detection</li>
<li>24.2 Megapixel CMOS (APS-C) Sensor</li>
<li>High-speed Continuous Shooting at up to 7.0 frames per second (fps) (up to 9.0 fps with AF Lock)</li>
<li>DIGIC 7 Image Processor, ISO 100–25600</li>
<li>Full HD 60p</li>
<li>Combination IS with five-axis Image Stabilization*</li>
<li>Built-in Wi-Fi®<sup class="green">2</sup>, NFC<sup class="green">3</sup> and Bluetooth®<sup class="green">4</sup> technology</li>
<li>Intuitive Touch Screen, 3.0-inch Tilt-type LCD</li>
<li>Control & Customize with Five Functional Dials</li>
<li>Compatible with EF<sup class="green">1</sup>, EF-S<sup class="green">1</sup> and EF-M Lenses & select EOS System Accessories</li>
</ul>
<p>The Canon EOS M6 features an in-camera five-axis digital image stabilization to help reduce camera shake when shooting videos. When shooting with a compatible lens featuring IS the EOS M6 will leverage both the optical IS in the lens as well as the in-camera digital IS through a Combination IS system, to help deliver tremendously smooth videos.</p>
<p>Usability has been improved from the previous model with separate controls on top of the camera body for mode and exposure compensation plus the controller wheel on the back to cycle through menus and additional in-camera features professional photographers are used to accessing. The three-inch touch screen tilts approximately 180 degrees up and 45 degrees down for easy use when surfing the menus, composing an image, viewing images and videos or even taking a selfie.</p>
<p>The new Canon EOS M6 Camera is scheduled to be available in both black and silver models through authorized Canon dealers or through the Canon Online store at http://shop.usa.canon.com/ in April 2017, for an estimated retail price of $779.99 for the body only<sup class="green">**</sup>. It will also be sold as part of body-and-lens kits with EF-M 15-45mm/F3.5-6.3 IS STM zoom kit lens with an estimated retail price of $899.99<sup class="green">**</sup>, and with the EF-M 18-150mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM lens for an estimated retail price of $1,279.99<sup class="green">**</sup>, scheduled to be available April 2017. For more information please visit, usa.canon.com/eosm6.</p>
<p><strong>Optional </strong><strong>Electronic View Finder EVF-DC2</strong></p>
<p>The optional Electronic View Finder EVF-DC2 is both smaller and lighter than the previous model and provides high-performance viewing with approximately 2.36 million dots. Connectivity is very important to today’s photographers and the EOS M6 delivers built-in Wi-Fi®, NFC and Bluetooth® capability that can maintain a smooth constant connection with compatible smartphones or tablets when using the Canon Camera Connect App<sup class="green">2,3,4</sup>.</p>
<p><strong>CS100 Firmware Update</strong></p>
<p>The new EOS M6 is compatible with the Canon Connect Station CS100, a go-to-photo and video hub that allows family and friends a way to quickly and easily store, manage view and share unforgettable memorable moments wirelessly5. Canon is also announcing today a firmware update to the Canon Connect Station CS100 and mobile application. The firmware update includes the following improvements:</p>
<ul>
<li>Compatibility for select Canon and non-Canon cameras, with a wider range of supported file formats<sup class="green">6</sup></li>
<li>Support for video playback of computer-edited movies<sup class="green">7</sup></li>
<li>Improved smartphone connectivity and compatibility</li>
</ul>
<p>For more information about the Canon Connect Station firmware update, please visit usa.canon.com/cs100mobile.</p>
<p>To learn more about the EOS M6 visit usa.canon.com/eosm6.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder the Canon EOS M6</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS M6 Body Black: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318278-REG/canon_eos_m6_mirrorless_digital.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m6-mirrorless-digital-camera-body-only-black.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=https://www.adorama.com/ICAM6B.html">Adorama</a> | Amazon</li>
<li>Canon EOS M6 Body Silver: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318780-REG/canon_1725c001_eos_m6_mirrorless_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m6-mirrorless-digital-camera-body-only-silver.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=https://www.adorama.com/ICAM6S.html">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2l6Lmax">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS M6 w/15-45 IS STM Black: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318776-REG/canon_1724c011_eos_m6_mirrorless_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m6-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-15-45mm-lens-black.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=https://www.adorama.com/ICAM6BK1.html">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2l6wloU">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS M6 w/15-45 IS STM Silver: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318781-REG/canon_1725c011_eos_m6_mirrorless_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m6-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-15-45mm-lens-silver.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=https://www.adorama.com/ICAM6SK1.html">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2kI8tHm">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS M6 w/18-150 IS STM Black: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318778-REG/canon_1724c021_eos_m6_mirrorless_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m6-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-18-150mm-lens-black.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="https://www.adorama.com/icam6bk1.html?kbid=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2l6wloU">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS M6 w/18-150 IS STM Silver: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318783-REG/canon_1725c021_eos_m6_mirrorless_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m6-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-18-150mm-lens-silver.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="https://www.adorama.com/icam6sk1.html?kbid=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2kI8tHm">Amazon</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## eosuser1234 (Feb 15, 2017)

Does this accept the Canon EVF-DC1 as a viewfinder?


----------



## tan oak (Feb 15, 2017)

The company link (usa.canon.com/eosm6) is not active yet...I received a 404 page not found message


----------



## tan oak (Feb 15, 2017)

BH lists the new EVF2 at $249 and says it is compatible with the Canon cameras using the EVF1.


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 15, 2017)

"The optional Electronic View Finder EVF-DC2 is both smaller and lighter than the previous model" and due to the high demand, we've introduced new feature for our customers - you finally can't tilt it!


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 15, 2017)

If you buy an M6 (an M5 with no EVF) and then the additional EVF it's more expensive than the M5 which has a built in EVF.....because this makes sense.

So confused!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 15, 2017)

LSXPhotog said:


> If you buy an M6 (an M5 with no EVF) and then the additional EVF it's more expensive than the M5 which has a built in EVF.....because this makes sense.
> 
> So confused!



Yeah, you could just get the M5 then when you wanted a smaller rig, break off the built-in EVF. A chisel should do the trick. Then, you could reattach it with some silly putty when you wanted the EVF again. 

Easy. Cheaper too!



Oh, and maybe some people don't want an EVF. How does the cost compare in that case?


----------



## jd7 (Feb 15, 2017)

eosuser1234 said:


> Does this accept the Canon EVF-DC1 as a viewfinder?



That is a good question. If it can, it would mean you can choose between a viewfinder that tilts or a smaller, lighter viewfinder - and that wouldn't necessarily seem silly on Canon's part. DC2 may be an addition to range rather than replacement for DC1.


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 15, 2017)

jd7 said:


> eosuser1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this accept the Canon EVF-DC1 as a viewfinder?
> ...



The only silly thing in the EVF department is, that DC1 is ugly as hell and does not much fit the M6 design, especially the silver version ...


----------



## okaro (Feb 15, 2017)

LSXPhotog said:


> If you buy an M6 (an M5 with no EVF) and then the additional EVF it's more expensive than the M5 which has a built in EVF.....because this makes sense.
> 
> So confused!



Why are you confused? If you really want the viewfinder, you buy the M5.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 15, 2017)

some people do own EVF-DC1 already. it is a very valid question, whether it will work on M6 or not. And DC1 tilts, DC2 does not. Also, used DC1 in mint condition can be bought around 125 Euro where i live ... 

CR guy - maybe you can confirm with Canon and/or your sources, whether or not DC1 also works on M6. please, thx?!


----------



## jd7 (Feb 15, 2017)

okaro said:


> LSXPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > If you buy an M6 (an M5 with no EVF) and then the additional EVF it's more expensive than the M5 which has a built in EVF.....because this makes sense.
> ...



My guess ...

If you don't want an EVF, M6 is your choice. And it's cheaper than M5.

If you want an EVF, many people will probably choose M5 and be happy with that.

If you want a detachable EVF, you will have a specific need/want in that regard, so Canon thinks it can probably extract a premium for it.

When you think about it that way, you could almost start to wonder if Canon is trying to make money


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 15, 2017)

Hmm, in comparison to M5, it has also a bit smaller - 3.0" vs 3.2", but much lower-res LCD - 1.04 vs 1.62 Mdots. Hopefully it's good/detailed enough for its size.

OK, if I calculate correctly and the screen aspect ratio is 3:2, it is 500 vs 590 PPI, which still seems to be more than enough ...


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 15, 2017)

-pekr- said:


> "The optional Electronic View Finder EVF-DC2 is both smaller and lighter than the previous model" and due to the high demand, we've introduced new feature for our customers - you finally can't tilt it!



*No !*

I won't be getting the DC-2.


----------



## lw (Feb 15, 2017)

LSXPhotog said:


> If you buy an M6 (an M5 with no EVF) and then the additional EVF it's more expensive than the M5 which has a built in EVF.....



In the UK, M6+DC2 is marginally cheaper (£948) than current street price of M5 (£969)
But substantially cheaper than the launch price of the M5 (£1049) which a lot of retailers are still charging (even Amazon).

The M5 in the UK comes with the 'free' EF lens adaptor.
The M6 does not.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Feb 15, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> some people do own EVF-DC1 already. it is a very valid question, whether it will work on M6 or not. And DC1 tilts, DC2 does not. Also, used DC1 in mint condition can be bought around 125 Euro where i live ...
> 
> CR guy - maybe you can confirm with Canon and/or your sources, whether or not DC1 also works on M6. please, thx?!



Now that the camera is officially announced by Canon, why don't you just ask Canon this question. then you have the information from the most reliable source one can think of? They should be able to answer this. Everyone else can't say this without a manual or the camera itself. 

Frank


----------



## bainsybike (Feb 15, 2017)

Photorex said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > some people do own EVF-DC1 already. it is a very valid question, whether it will work on M6 or not. And DC1 tilts, DC2 does not. Also, used DC1 in mint condition can be bought around 125 Euro where i live ...
> ...



According to The Imaging Resource, the DC1 also works on the M6


----------



## lw (Feb 15, 2017)

Photorex said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > some people do own EVF-DC1 already. it is a very valid question, whether it will work on M6 or not. And DC1 tilts, DC2 does not. Also, used DC1 in mint condition can be bought around 125 Euro where i live ...
> ...



The M6 spec sheet says it does


Optional Electronic Viewfinder EVF-DC1, EVF-DC2


Note some caveats

With EVF-DC2:

Customisable and toggle via INFO. Button
(1) Liveview image with exposure info
(2) Liveview image with basic info
(3) Liveview image with full info

Customisable settings:
Shooting Info, Grid overlay (x3 formats), Histogram (Brightness/ RGB), Electronic Level, Aspect Ratio


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks for info re. EVF-DC1


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 15, 2017)

lw said:


> Photorex said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



that was all available on the M3 and DC1. it's probably not EVF dependent.


----------



## Slyham (Feb 15, 2017)

This is the camera I've been waiting for. DPAF in a small interchangeable lens camera with hot shoe. Will be able to replace my 70D and also use it for backpacking and bikepacking.


----------



## analogiX (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm exactly on this wagon. I really like the M5 because of the EVF, but I still own the original M and I've been able to go thru any security check while going to concerts or events, because most people think that it's a regular point-and-shoot camera and I've great photos that people hardly believe I've taken with that little thing. With the embedded EVF I doubt that I would have such luck to sneak it in. To me the M6 is perfect for that need, plus the M has been the perfect travel companion that I've scarcely taken my old 60D on the road. Canon can take my money now


----------



## Zv (Feb 16, 2017)

The only question that remains now is - do I want the black one or the silver one? ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 16, 2017)

Just noticed there is no drag AF on the M6, so I will be getting the M5. 

As an aside for those with objections to the M5 downward flipping screen, I have a cheap little gizmo from Tethertools that slips in the hotshoe and gives you a 1/4 20 threaded hole to mount on a tripod, just shoot upside down and invert the picture or footage, you get a screen that flips 'up'.

https://www.tethertools.com/product/rock-solid-mighty-mount-hot-shoe/


----------



## niraj_photo (Feb 16, 2017)

I have a few doubts.
1. Who is the M6 really targeted to - beginners, prosumers? or can a professional in wedding/portrait photography use it as well.
2. If the external electronic view finder is attached, how does someone attach a radio trigger for off camera flash?

thnx


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 16, 2017)

Zv said:


> The only question that remains now is - do I want the black one or the silver one? ;D



We go for a silver one, plus 22mm lens  Still have to think about EVF, as version 1 is ugly as hell, version 2 does not tilt (typically stupid Canon). As for getting one with some kit-lens, I just don't know - 15-45 is cheaper, but not so universal, 18-150 kit seems to be much more expensive. In overall, not sure about the quality. We bough 18-135 with our 70D and now it sits in the corner, at least for our studio work - not decently sharp ...


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 16, 2017)

niraj_photo said:


> I have a few doubts.
> 1. Who is the M6 really targeted to - beginners, prosumers? or can a professional in wedding/portrait photography use it as well.
> 2. If the external electronic view finder is attached, how does someone attach a radio trigger for off camera flash?
> 
> thnx



We do also weddings and I plan on M6 as an backup and all arounder. As for external EVF - I am tempted to get one but exactly the same thing worries me. We use Elinchrom ELB 400 with high speed sync. I still might get external EVF for other purposes, but with no-tilting Canon made the decision a bit easier - not getting one and no, DC1 ugly beast is not an option ...


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 16, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Just noticed there is no drag AF on the M6, so I will be getting the M5.



sorry private, dont get it - can you please explain ... "no drag AF" ?
do you mean, that unlike M5, one cannot select and drag AF point around on touchscreen (with thumb)
while loklong into EVF) on M6? 
i have seen in specs that M6 LCD is slighty smaller than on M5 (3" vs 3.2) and lower rez, but nothing re. AF user interface? can you point out source for this info?

this is something that would let me hesitate too, whether M6 or M5.


----------



## Zv (Feb 16, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed there is no drag AF on the M6, so I will be getting the M5.
> ...



I would also like to know this though not a deal breaker. My guess is that since it doesn't have an EVF built in that feature would be missing. Though if they're using the same sensor and AF as M5 you'd think the feature would exist somewhere in the firmware. Maybe something they could update in the future? Seems a bit odd to disable that though now I think about it. 

It's almost like Canon doesn't want you to use the optional EVF (high price and lack of features suggest this) and instead want you to buy the M5 instead. :

Not this guy though! Don't care for EVFs, more than happy with M6 specs so far.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 16, 2017)

one more question, maybe someone here has already an answer to it: 

New BR-E1 bluetooth remote: specs/articles explicitly state it is compatible with both EOS 77D and 800D ... but M6 is not mentioned. Does anyone know, whether or not it will work with M6 and/or M5? 

I would be interested in this BT remote control - even at 50 Euro - as it would free me from line of sight infrared ... currently I use RC-1 IR remote with both my 5D3 and EOS M 1st gen. With BT remote I could trigger camera also "from behind" and from some distance. With IR I have to point remote control at front of camera [receiver window in front-grip].


----------



## lw (Feb 16, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed there is no drag AF on the M6, so I will be getting the M5.
> ...



Unlike the M5, the drag AF is mentioned nowhere by Canon in its published M6 features or specifications. So it is more by this omission that it is assumed it isn't present.

It may be a restriction of using the smaller LCD, but given that it has no EVF they probably feel it can be omitted as most M6 users will not buy the external EVF. And heck they need some plus points to persuade people to buy the more expensive M5.


----------



## jjesp (Feb 16, 2017)

Tried to see in the specifications, with no luck... No Back Button Focus? There is an AE lock. Maybe you can customize this button to do the focusing instead of the shutter button?


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Feb 16, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> one more question, maybe someone here has already an answer to it:
> 
> New BR-E1 bluetooth remote: specs/articles explicitly state it is compatible with both EOS 77D and 800D ... but M6 is not mentioned. Does anyone know, whether or not it will work with M6 and/or M5?
> 
> I would be interested in this BT remote control - even at 50 Euro - as it would free me from line of sight infrared ... currently I use RC-1 IR remote with both my 5D3 and EOS M 1st gen. With BT remote I could trigger camera also "from behind" and from some distance. With IR I have to point remote control at front of camera [receiver window in front-grip].



Today I wrote this exact same question to Canon. hopefully they will respond soon. I also asked, if the BR-E1 is not compatible with M5/6 currently if it is planned to change this via firmware update.

Once I have build my own radio trigger for my EOS M. I combined a RC-1 with a yongnuo 602 radio trigger. This way I was able to release the camera from a distance of approx. 30feet and without the need from line of sight.-> http://mx5-twins.de/Bastelecke/EOS_M_Funkausloeser.pdf

Frank


----------



## NorbR (Feb 16, 2017)

jjesp said:


> Tried to see in the specifications, with no luck... No Back Button Focus? There is an AE lock. Maybe you can customize this button to do the focusing instead of the shutter button?



That's how it is on the M5. Surely it will work the same way on the M6.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 16, 2017)

jjesp said:


> Tried to see in the specifications, with no luck... No Back Button Focus? There is an AE lock. Maybe you can customize this button to do the focusing instead of the shutter button?



M6 and M5 have exactly the same Button layout on back. I'd certainly think "*" Button can be configured for "back button AF" - as in other EOS cameras.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 16, 2017)

Photorex said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > one more question, maybe someone here has already an answer to it:
> ...



very nice! Thanks! Looking forward to Canon's response.


----------



## jjesp (Feb 16, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> jjesp said:
> 
> 
> > Tried to see in the specifications, with no luck... No Back Button Focus? There is an AE lock. Maybe you can customize this button to do the focusing instead of the shutter button?
> ...



Great, thanks! I am thinking, this could be a nice street camera for me, with the 22mm f/2. But lets see how far that setup is from the Fuji x-100f in price. As I can see there will be no M6+22mm kit... And then it will be close to the Fuji, when it comes to the price. (I know, very different cameras)


----------



## Fleetie (Feb 16, 2017)

This is getting interesting: The M6 has no drag AF, *and* it has a smaller, lower-res LCD monitor?


So it's sounding like it's *not* quite "an M5 without the built-in EVF" after all!


If true, this makes me swing back to preferring the M5.


Anyone know of any other shortcomings of the M6, like those cited above (apart from the smaller body)?


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 16, 2017)

currently i see "no drag AF" as unconfirmed.
i consider 3.2" vs. 3" LCD as insignificant in real use. lower rez however is an isdue you notice every tome looking at that screen,


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Feb 17, 2017)

Photorex said:


> Today I wrote this exact same question to Canon. hopefully they will respond soon. I also asked, if the BR-E1 is not compatible with M5/6 currently if it is planned to change this via firmware update.
> 
> Frank


Answer from Canon Germany today:


> Unfortunately we have to tell you that this information regarding the comptibility of the BR-E1 with already existing products is not available as of yet.



So we have to wait until someone tried it or Canon releases this info maybe together with selling start of the BR-E1.

Frank


----------



## Act444 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hmm. This very well may be my camera. For probably the first time ever, Canon actually built the camera I was hoping they'd build (!) - virtually, an M5 without the bulky viewfinder bulge. I think this will sell well to those of us DSLR owners who want a small option, but would still appreciate manual controls and dials.


----------



## drjlo (Feb 26, 2017)

While I am glad that Canon did not abandon the portable M line and that M6 is finally the small size I need, why the heck no M6+EF-M 22mm kit?? THAT is certainly the combo people prefer who want portability..


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 26, 2017)

drjlo said:


> While I am glad that Canon did not abandon the portable M line and that M6 is finally the small size I need, why the heck no M6+EF-M 22mm kit?? THAT is certainly the combo people prefer who want portability..



I agree. M6 + EVF + 18-150 at agreat kit price should be another one. 

Canon kit offerings are very intransparent, with many differences between markets. Hard to see any logic behind it.


----------



## Zv (Feb 27, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > While I am glad that Canon did not abandon the portable M line and that M6 is finally the small size I need, why the heck no M6+EF-M 22mm kit?? THAT is certainly the combo people prefer who want portability..
> ...



I guess it's due to The Great Fire Sale of 2013 where they shifted a boat load of M + 22/2 kits so they probably decided that -

a) A lot of folk already own one 

b) There's already a lot of used ones out there due to the fire sale. I guess some folks were reselling the 22/2 to further recoup costs. Canon probably doesn't want to add to that. 

c) Most likely reason - they want to promote and sell their newer offerings. Makes sense after all they put in the R&D and would like to be paid. They probably made their money back on that 22/2 by now and don't care so much about putting it in a kit. 

d) Maybe some target consumers would be confused by the 22/2 as it doesn't zoom, gotta keep things simple for kids these days. 18-150 now off you go, you have a complete camera! 

Also just an afterthought - the rebels don't come with a 40 STM or a 50 STM kit, do they? I've never seen a rebel kit come with a prime lens (sure someone will prove otherwise) so I can kinda see why they decided to keep the M line sorta similar.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 27, 2017)

Zv said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > drjlo said:
> ...



Or, they learnt the lesson the hard way that a small but very capable beautifully made large sensored mirrorless with a kick ass f2 35mm equivalent focal length prime doesn't sell. So why go that route again? Kit zooms sell, if you don't want one get the body only option and the kick ass 35mm equivalent focal length prime, and the kick ass macro, and the kick ass 11-22.


----------



## Zv (Feb 27, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



Just for the record I actually already have the 22/2 and 11-22 and yeah they both kick ass! I'm glad I got my 22/2 early on when they were practically just giving them away. Haha good times! Feel bad for folk who don't have it, such an amazing lens.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 27, 2017)

Zv said:


> Just for the record I actually already have the 22/2 and 11-22 and yeah they both kick ass! I'm glad I got my 22/2 early on when they were practically just giving them away. Haha good times! Feel bad for folk who don't have it, such an amazing lens.



Ditto, I got my M, 22 f2 and 90EX for the price of a 22mm f2, couldn't be happier with that 22 f2.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 28, 2017)

Fleetie said:


> it has a smaller, lower-res LCD monitor?



it has the same LCD as the Fuji X-T2 .... :


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 28, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Just for the record I actually already have the 22/2 and 11-22 and yeah they both kick ass! I'm glad I got my 22/2 early on when they were practically just giving them away. Haha good times! Feel bad for folk who don't have it, such an amazing lens.
> ...



the problem with that 22mm and the original was the 22mm was dog slow to AF. the 18-55 and subsequent 11-22 were so much faster to AF, but the bad press was already out.

I doubt canon will make another kit with a small micro-STM motor lens again like they did the M.

however, you can still get the 22mm for around 155 USD which is still a bargin considering it goes head to head and makes other lenses look wanting even if they cost 3-4 times as much.


----------

